

Predict future by running 2.5M correlations in sec with GDELT and BigQuery - spountzy
http://googlecloudplatform.blogspot.com/2014/08/correlating-patterns-of-world-history-with-bigquery.html

======
lutusp
The title of this submission is misleading and isn't supported by the linked
article. No one is suggesting that this work will lead to meaningful
predictions. Correlations are not cause-effect relationships.

